# Spouse Visa refused; no p60



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys..

I'm in disbelief right now. My wife and child settlement visa applications were refused over a p60. The ECO basically says because a p60 was not submitted then the financial requirements are not met.
The application was made under Category B hence payslips and bank statements covering the last 12 months prior to the date of applications were submitted. And my payslips over the last 12 months amount to £25110 and a letter of employment states that my annual gross income including night-shift premium and weekend working is approximately £24300 and my contract of employment was also there.

I was of the opinion that a p60 is not a requirement and learnt on the day the documents had to be submitted to the Visa centre in South Africa that if you have a p60 you can submit it. But we never thought the applications could be refused only on that basis.

Now is this refusal justified; or, is the absence of a p60 a refusal ground??

PLEASE HELP ME, GUYS...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Please quote the EXACT wording of your refusal letter.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Please quote the EXACT wording of your refusal letter.


Thanks for replying, Joppa.

I'll have my wife scan and send it over to me so I can share the exact content with you as soon as possible.
Meanwhile, all I can say is that when she read out the letter to me over the phone it was clear that lack of p60 was the reason for refusal, she also understood it the same way and I trust her intelligence given her educational background.

But in your experience, is lack of p60 on its own lead to refusal?

And just moment before the applications could be submitted I've asked my wife to write the following statement by hand on the Appendix 2 form in Part 5 (5.1): 
'*What I’d like to be considered is that I acknowledge that my UK sponsor’s P60 had not been submitted with the application for we had been of the impression that the submitted supporting financial documents were sufficient until on the day the application had to be submitted to the Visa Application Centre.
However if you, the ECO, will be requesting the sponsor’s P60 in accordance with paragraph D of the Appendix, I shall be willing to have the document provided in its original form from the UK and submit it to you within a reasonable time scale.

My sincere apologies for the inconvenience this may have caused.

Mrs ***** *********(The applicant)*'


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't comment till I get the exact grounds for refusal. Not having P60 shouldn't be the sole reason for refusal. In any event you should have sent P60, with a note stapled to it stating how it doesn't fully reflect the financial information you are submitting in meeting the requirement.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Can't comment till I get the exact grounds for refusal. Not having P60 shouldn't be the sole reason for refusal. In any event you should have sent P60, with a note stapled to it stating how it doesn't fully reflect the financial information you are submitting in meeting the requirement.


Joppa, the application was made in November last year. Therefore I found it inappropriate to submit a p60 for 2013- April 2014 when I've submitted payslips for the last 12 months and the like.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes that's why you should have attached a note explaining it. We have had numerous problems with P60 and this is the method we recommend. This way they can't say you didn't submit P60, and that you don't meet the requirement from what's stated on P60.


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Like Joppa said. Please Provide the exact wording of the refusal letter and you will be helped from there.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes that's why you should have attached a note explaining it. We have had numerous problems with P60 and this is the method we recommend. This way they can't say you didn't submit P60, and that you don't meet the requirement from what's stated on P60.


Joppa, I trust you didn't miss it when I've said I've asked my wife to write by the hand that in Part 5 (5.1), where it basically says, say whatever you think we should know in relation to your application the following statement:
*
What I’d like to be considered is that I acknowledge that my UK sponsor’s P60 had not been submitted with the application for we had been of the impression that the submitted supporting financial documents were sufficient until on the day the application had to be submitted to the Visa Application Centre.
However if you, the ECO, will be requesting the sponsor’s P60 in accordance with paragraph D of the Appendix, I shall be willing to have the document provided in its original form from the UK and submit it to you within a reasonable time scale.*


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's good but if the actual P60 had accompanied it, would have ben much better.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, that's good but if the actual P60 had accompanied it, would have ben much better.


Joppa, don't play it safe, please. There was no way it could have accompanied it otherwise that statement could have been entirely different.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For goodness' sake, stop splitting hairs. You should have sent P60 with a note stapled on it explaining why it doesn't fully reflect the financial information you are submitting to meet the requirement. Of course if you are sending P60, you will alter the wording of your explanatory note _mutatis mutandi_.There is no point in continuing discussion, so start a new thread when you get the full wording of refusal letter.


----------

